# BabyandBump Chart Stalkers - Add Your Chart & Chat



## Suz

**~* BBT Charting Stalking *~**
_Basal BodyTemperature_
https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/TTC%20Stuff/Carebears-1.jpg?t=1211442195​ 
I highly recommend www.fertilityfriend.com
Fertility Friend is free to use unless you wish to upgrade for more features.​ 
Reply to this thread with your chart link to be added & talk to other charters for some help & support.​ 
* Click Here To See The Old Stalkers Thread *​ 
How To Find Your Charters Link:
*To be added*​ 
**~* BabyandBump Charters *~**
In Alphabetical Order​ 
*Amyblackstone ~ *https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21a398​ 
*AutumnSky ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1c25a4​ 
*Beaver ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1dc3b9 ​ 
*Bird24 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bird24​ 
*Carolina ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d3c62​ 
*DaisyDuke ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/219808 ​ 
*Destiny27 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21f4f3​ 
*Elmaxie ~ *https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20df82​ 
*frecklesweet ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1fafec​ 
*HAYS ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/BERT​ 
*hayz1981 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e8622​ 
*hollee ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20bf73​ 
*honey08 ~* https://fertilityfriend.com/home/21cffc​ 
*Jacky24 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20d72e​ 
*JK1978 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/JK1978 ​ 
*kaygeebee ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/210e4f​ 
*Kerryanne ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Kerry7​ 
*Krissi ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/219157​ 
*Little Miss B ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/LittleMissBroody​ 
*LittlePickle ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/233b85​ 
*louisaL ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/9f1f7​ 
*Loula ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1bdc91​ 
*Miel ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e676b​ 
*Magicvw ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/magicvw​ 
*mom2pne ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ecc9f ​ 
*Nellis10 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/natalie1971​ 
*NickyT75 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e9796​ 
*Nicola647 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/207a30​ 
*Pisces24 ~ *https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/locachica​ 
*porkypig ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22b78b 

*Rebel-Fairy30 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/234f98​ 
*snowbrdbella8 ~ *https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21e6a2​ 
*starryeye31 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2073f1​ 
*Stephie 25 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2074be​ 
*sweetpea2020 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1c9acb​ 
*tickledpink ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/226b91​ 
*Tishimouse ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1dddf0​ 
*tansey ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f6cd3​ 
*yaya ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f881e​ 
*wantababybump ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f9d55​ 
*WILSMUM ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/227030​ 
*ZoeBunny ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/ZoeBunny ​ 



https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/TTC%20Stuff/babydust-1.gif?t=1211442319​ 


TO YOU ALL​ 
**~* BabyandBump BFP Charters *~**​ 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bfp.gif​ 
In Alphabetical Order​ 

*Avistar ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1baeao​ 
*Arcanegirl ~*https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/arcanegirl ​ 
*Bambikate ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ce87c​ 
*BritBS ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ea179​ 
*curiosa ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f353c​ 
*Dakini ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d53bf​ 
*faith_may ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e94c9​ 
*foreverlove ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ea2d7​ 
*Helen ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/fec25​ 
*jonnanne3 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1cf958​ 
*jolyn ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/205ce5​ 
*Layla ~ *https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/14f2d8​ 
*loopylew ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e687d​ 
*Lu28 ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20112e​ 
*MrsE ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/14ec2d​ 
*MrsKeene ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/205b17​ 
*NeyNey ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/mattandjanene​ 
*Nic ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e92da​ 
*Nic-Flowers ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/187709​ 
*Plumfairy ~* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20b94a​ 




https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y17/Rissaboo/pd/divider37.gif​ 


.​


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good job Suz :D


----------



## faith_may

Amazing job Suz, and thanks for the pm today. I'm already updating my chart


----------



## NeyNey

It looks fantastic Suz :)


----------



## Suz

Thank You!!!! :)

:blush:and thanks Wobbs!:blush:


----------



## MrsKeene

Could you add mine?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/205b17

Thank you!


----------



## Suz

Updated!!!


----------



## Wobbles

What they blooming thanking you for *humph*

lmao 

;)


----------



## Suz

Wobbles said:


> What they blooming thanking you for *humph*
> 
> lmao
> 
> ;)

:lol:

Wheres your chart!!!


----------



## Lu28

Could you add mine please? All confused about whether I might have an implantation or an indication that AF is due!:hissy:


----------



## Suz

:wacko: Doesnt it just drive you mad.... Lets hope that temp goes way up tomorrow and NO AF!!!! BAD AF!!!! STAY AWAY AF!!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## HAYS

please add me yeyeye


----------



## HAYS

this is sooo exciting, stalking everyones charts!especially those BFP ones!!!
Im still abit DOH as to what im looking at, but hey ho still fun!!

nice work Suz xxx


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: Gotcha on there Hays!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya

Can you add my chart too please?

Thankyou xx


----------



## Suz

Gotcha Nicky!!!! Your there!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks hun xx


----------



## hayz1981

Please can you add mine.

Thanks x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e8622


----------



## Suz

;) Updated!


----------



## mom2pne

Hi I'm new and was wondering if you could add mine. 

Also if there is anyone who could help me with mine. Thanks!

Here's my chart. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ecc9f 

And here's where I need help. 

Am I out for the month and af is going to show soon or could the drops be associated with implantation? 

Thanks for your help! 

Simone


----------



## Suz

Gotcha added! Welcome to BnB!!! Ill do my best to help answer your charting questions... Im not the greatest at it... but I can try :)

Suz


----------



## wantababybump

Can you move my chart from BFP charters to just charting as I will be TTC again very soon?


----------



## mom2pne

wantababybump said:


> Can you move my chart from BFP charters to just charting as I will be TTC again very soon?

I'm sorry about your m/c! How far along were you and when did yours happen? Mine happened 4/28/1992 @ 10w 2d and my most recent one was4/30/2008 @ 7w 4d. My OB said I had a blighted ovum. I just want to be pg again and know the baby is healthy and growing. GL and I hope this next time the baby sticks! Baby :dust: !


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Will Do :hugs:


----------



## Kerryanne

Hi can you add mines please

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Kerry7

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

mom2pne said:


> I'm sorry about your m/c! How far along were you and when did yours happen? Mine happened 4/28/1992 @ 10w 2d and my most recent one was4/30/2008 @ 7w 4d. My OB said I had a blighted ovum. I just want to be pg again and know the baby is healthy and growing. GL and I hope this next time the baby sticks! Baby :dust: !


I found out baby's heart stopped beating on June 9th, 2008 when I went for an emergency ultrasound as my doctor couldnt find the heartbeat with the doppler I was 14wks exactly that day. I had my d&c on June 12th, 2008. My last m/c was December 25th, 2007 and I was about 10wks but they think the fetus may have died a few weeks earlier. Sorry about your m/c's. I hear ya about the wanting to be pregnant again and I definitely hope to have a healthy baby the next time. Good luck and :dust: to you too!!


----------



## Suz

Kerryanne said:


> Hi can you add mines please
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Kerry7
> 
> Thanks :hugs:

Done ;)


----------



## kaygeebee

My chart is in my sig!


----------



## Suz

Updated ;)


----------



## JK1978

I would like people to stalk my chart :p and give me pointers and make sure I am doing it right since I am new to it!

Thanks!


----------



## Suz

JK1978 said:


> I would like people to stalk my chart :p and give me pointers and make sure I am doing it right since I am new to it!
> 
> Thanks!

:hugs: Gotcha on the list!!!


----------



## curiosa

hi, can you put my chart on the list too? I have very long cycles. :(
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f353c


----------



## Suz

Gotcha on the list Curiosa :headspin:


----------



## beaver

Can i join this thread please :hi:

its my first month charting and im a complete novice so any opinions would be great!


----------



## curiosa

Girls, I didn't quite understand if here's where I can post a question about my chart or if it needs to be posted elsewhere (sorry!). 
I just got my period after a very long cycle. FF gives me a dotted line because it thinks I might have ovulated, but I think it just put ovulation at day 54 because the first cycle I charted I ovulated on day 54.
I think I did not ovulate at all because I don't think there is a temperature trend and also there really was no CM around the time FF thinks I might have ovulated. Could someone have a look at my May5 chart and tell me if they see a temperature trend and whether you think I ovulated or not (if yes, which day)? Thanks! xx


----------



## Suz

beaver said:


> Can i join this thread please :hi:
> 
> its my first month charting and im a complete novice so any opinions would be great!

 
Thanks for joining us!!!!! I put you on the list!!!!! Good Luck!
:dust:


----------



## Suz

curiosa said:


> Girls, I didn't quite understand if here's where I can post a question about my chart or if it needs to be posted elsewhere (sorry!).
> I just got my period after a very long cycle. FF gives me a dotted line because it thinks I might have ovulated, but I think it just put ovulation at day 54 because the first cycle I charted I ovulated on day 54.
> I think I did not ovulate at all because I don't think there is a temperature trend and also there really was no CM around the time FF thinks I might have ovulated. Could someone have a look at my May5 chart and tell me if they see a temperature trend and whether you think I ovulated or not (if yes, which day)? Thanks! xx

I see why it put your Ovulation day where it did. I think it say teh 3 days of same temps then a rise then a dip... and it took that dip as your Ovulation day. Try using some OPKs this month along with the charting... Might help give you some better answers/results :)

:dust:


----------



## curiosa

Suz said:


> I see why it put your Ovulation day where it did. I think it say teh 3 days of same temps then a rise then a dip... and it took that dip as your Ovulation day. Try using some OPKs this month along with the charting... Might help give you some better answers/results :)
> 
> :dust:

I did use OPKs, I just got two equal lines on day 45 (that positive sign on the chart), but I did not ovulate after the supposed LH surge. The rest of the cycle all my OPKs were negative. Thanks for taking a look! ;)


----------



## Suz

:dohh: Sorry, I missed that :rofl:


----------



## curiosa

:rofl: np, Suz!


----------



## Suz

When I was charting and using OPKs at the same time I would get conflicting info. 

Just for fun, ignore the temp on the day it says you ovulated and see what that does to your chart....


----------



## curiosa

Suz said:


> When I was charting and using OPKs at the same time I would get conflicting info.
> 
> Just for fun, ignore the temp on the day it says you ovulated and see what that does to your chart....

thanks for the idea! 
if I ignore that temp, it tells me I haven't ovulated at all. Which is exactly what I think happened - no ovulation at all.


----------



## JK1978

Does FF give an acurate O date when it's your first month charting? I was convinced yesterday was O day and this morning when I entered my temp, it gave me CD11 as O day and if that's right I think my BD was Off :(


----------



## Suz

I think you get a more accurate result the second month....


----------



## Stephie 25

pls can you add my chart to the list. ta


----------



## Suz

:headspin: Updated!


----------



## jacky24

Im actually scared to add my chart, just started temping 4days ago and i have a straight line:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:.

Help!!!!!!!


----------



## Suz

I think thats ok.... ;) Once you keep going throughout the month it should start moving around :)


----------



## jacky24

Thanks suz, OH was laughing he always tells me my temp stays the same (HOT):hissy::hissy::hissy:and in the past 4days he has been canning himself. 

But i have got a horrible lung infection and been wondering if that could be affecting my temp aswell.


----------



## krissi

Can I dd mine please too? Need all the help I can get as they just confuse me!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Suz

jacky24 said:


> Thanks suz, OH was laughing he always tells me my temp stays the same (HOT):hissy::hissy::hissy:and in the past 4days he has been canning himself.
> 
> But i have got a horrible lung infection and been wondering if that could be affecting my temp aswell.

I do believe that being sick can affect your temps. Just keep taking them but keep that in mind.


----------



## Suz

Gotcha On the list Krissi!!!


----------



## JK1978

Can someone look at my chart and give me your opinion?
FF has O date as CD11 but I am sure that cannot be correct, can it? Based on OPKs and Cm I would say it was CD16 ???
I was out of town from the 5th - the 7th, could that have effected my chart with those two extremely low temps?

Thanks for having a look see :)


----------



## curiosa

JK, FF gives you a dotted line, so it's not sure either. I'm not sure myself cause your temperatures are up and down a lot. To me it doesn't look like you've ovulated. sorry i cannot help much.


----------



## krissi

I would have said CD13 hun x


----------



## JK1978

Thanks ladies :( I will be so bummed if I didn't/don't ovulate this cycle :(


----------



## krissi

Your OPKs gave you positives hun so keep thinking of that the temps aren't always an exact science as far as i can see x


----------



## curiosa

yeah but usually temps are better than OPKs, you can get a positive OPK and not ovulate, but if you temp correctly you should have high temperatures after ovulation. Perhaps you have to wait and see if the rest of your temps are high, because they are oscillating quite a bit at the moment. Don't lose hope! :hugs:


----------



## jacky24

:cry::cry::cry::cry: ther is something wrong with my temps isn't there:cry::cry::cry::cry: I have a flat line.


----------



## curiosa

jacky, I wanted to take a look at yours but I can't see your chart. The link you put in your signature is just a link to FF, not a link to your homepage on FF. :dohh:


----------



## jacky24

curiosa said:


> jacky, I wanted to take a look at yours but I can't see your chart. The link you put in your signature is just a link to FF, not a link to your homepage on FF. :dohh:

Check now she is fixed, sorry blonde moment:dohh::dohh:


----------



## krissi

Can someone please look at my chart FF has put OV @ CD 14 but i thought it would have been CD16 but then this would give me a very short luteal phase.

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## curiosa

jacky - I think it looks fine! You're only on CD 8 and it's ok that it's flat before ovulation. I know quite a few people have ups and downs but it's good that yours is stable, it will be easier for you to see when the temperature rise occurs ;)

krissi - is looks to me like it could either be CD 14 or CD16. FF is not sure either, cause it gave you a dotted line ;)


----------



## jacky24

curiosa said:


> jacky - I think it looks fine! You're only on CD 8 and it's ok that it's flat before ovulation. I know quite a few people have ups and downs but it's good that yours is stable, it will be easier for you to see when the temperature rise occurs ;)

Thanks hun, i thought so aswell, i would so not miss a spike in that stable chart....:hug:


----------



## krissi

Thank you hun, feel a bit better now about the BFNs!!!


----------



## Suz

*Updated Pg1 List* 

Jacky24 I added you to the list... Also Krissi, I corrected your link :)


----------



## honey08

hi suz !! im new to this site in fact new to computers aswell!! i go on ff also n wud like to add my chart,its the first one ive done,only started charting this mth is wot i mean!! but uknow where it says the persons name then www fertilityfriend home blah blah ,then theres a number is that our password for that site or sommat?? could u add mine? wot details wud u need to no?? thanks(am usless at stuff like this!):)


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome to BnB!!!!!!! 

When you are on FF, on the Left hand side there are several links. One should say Share your chart. If you click that, it will give you your charts links... Should look like all the charts on page one of this thread. If you copy that link and paste it in a reply to this post, I can add it to page one... Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## jacky24

:cry::cry::cry: how does my chart look.....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Suz

Jacky, Im betting it will say that you ovulate today or tomorrow... I would start BDing!!


----------



## millymolly

Sorry...trying to add my tickerline and not succeeding! :dohh:


----------



## Suz

:lol: Whatcha posting?


----------



## millymolly

I'm in a pickle..have made a ticker line from the ticker factory and it says to cut and paste but I'm obviously putting it in the wrong place..soz!


----------



## Suz

:lol: Make sure you copy the BB code that starts and ends with , then go into your User CP, edit your signature, and paste it in there :)

Hope that helps
:hug:


----------



## frecklesweet

Hi would you be able to add my chart?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1fafec
Thanks


----------



## Suz

:headspin: Gotcha Frecklesweet!


----------



## jacky24

OMG suz FF said i ovulated.... could this actually be true????


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I havn't Ovulated since feb this year????


----------



## Suz

Chart looks good!!!!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Stephie 25

Suz,

Sorry my link was wrong, i think i have now corrected it. :blush:


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: Fixed it Stephie25


----------



## Lu28

My chart can be moved to the :bfp: section now!!!


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: Congrats!!!!


----------



## curiosa

I can also be moved to the :bfp: section. thanks!!


----------



## Suz

:wohoo:

Done!


----------



## colesmom

here it is


----------



## jacky24

*HELP-HELP, please SUZ advice needed, o.k CD28, 12DPO,  suppose to show today.... look at my temps please.....*


----------



## Suz

TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST!!!

Your Chart LOOKS AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Suz

colesmom said:


> here it is

 
Do you have the link? :headspin:


----------



## jacky24

Suz said:


> TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST!!!
> 
> Your Chart LOOKS AWESOME!!!!!!

Thanks suz:hugs:, im a bit scraed to test to soon, if no :witch: by saturday i will test sunday morning before church:blush::blush: I need a blessing.....


----------



## genkigemini

JACKY!!! :test:

I am dying here!!! :cry: You wouldn't want me to die, right?! :rofl:

I wish you all the best!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi eveyone, can i join please? How do i get my chart added? I would love some stalkers. XXX


----------



## Suz

Added you DD :headspin:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Suz said:


> Added you DD :headspin:

Thanks, :dust: for everyone this month, lots of spring babies :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hi!! Could you add mine please, I just started to use it, hopefully I am Pregnant and wont have to update it next Cycle thanks!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21e6a2


----------



## Suz

updated!!!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Hey girls ;)

could someone help me with my chart.. I ovulated acording to my Moniter and OPK test on the 8th of august, my temps confirm it but FF is not picking it up, i feel like i am messing up some where :( any idea's


----------



## Suz

Sometimes it takes a few days of temps before FF plugs in the day you ovulated. It never tells you the same day you are ovulating.... :)


----------



## browneyedshorty81

does my chart look ok? well from what u can tell


----------



## Suz

I think so.... :) But its hard to say... I bet you will get your O day tomorrow.... :)


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hopefully lol. since i am 6po tomorrow ;) thanks for ur help hun


----------



## ZoeBunny

Suz, please can you add my chart hun? thanks x:bunny:x


----------



## Suz

snowbrdbella8 said:


> Hey girls ;)
> 
> could someone help me with my chart.. I ovulated acording to my Moniter and OPK test on the 8th of august, my temps confirm it but FF is not picking it up, i feel like i am messing up some where :( any idea's

Looks like your chart Matches your OPKs :headspin:

:dust:!!!


----------



## Suz

ZoeBunny said:


> Suz, please can you add my chart hun? thanks x:bunny:x

:wohoo: UPDATED!!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Suz said:


> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls ;)
> 
> could someone help me with my chart.. I ovulated acording to my Moniter and OPK test on the 8th of august, my temps confirm it but FF is not picking it up, i feel like i am messing up some where :( any idea's
> 
> Looks like your chart Matches your OPKs :headspin:
> 
> :dust:!!!Click to expand...

finally :) LOL. i had to fix it, my chart was out of wack :) does it look better now :) thanks for looking at it hun


----------



## Suz

Looking good :dust:

Ill have to come and take a peek in a few days...


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hopefully AF will not come monday ... We'll see, thanks hun, babydust to u also :)


----------



## krissi

Hi Suz, can you take a look at my chart and give me your opinions please hun xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Suz can i join Krissi and ask u to please look at mine also, in desperate need of some hope. :hugs: XXX


----------



## Suz

krissi said:


> Hi Suz, can you take a look at my chart and give me your opinions please hun xx

 
I think your chart looks very good!!! :dust:


----------



## Suz

DaisyDuke said:


> Suz can i join Krissi and ask u to please look at mine also, in desperate need of some hope. :hugs: XXX

 
So far so good :dust:


----------



## Suz

Suz said:


> krissi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Suz, can you take a look at my chart and give me your opinions please hun xx
> 
> 
> I think your chart looks very good!!! :dust:Click to expand...

 
:happydance: Your chart is still looking Great!


----------



## krissi

Do you think? I was a bit worried as temp dropped a little tiny bit today nut CP is till high and soft so maybe. I am not testing anymore unless AF isn't here by this time next week. With temps like mine i though a HPT would show a true result by now!


----------



## Suz

As long as it stays above that red line!!!! it looks great!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

krissi said:


> Do you think? I was a bit worried as temp dropped a little tiny bit today nut CP is till high and soft so maybe. I am not testing anymore unless AF isn't here by this time next week. With temps like mine i though a HPT would show a true result by now!

your chart looks reallly good


----------



## amyblackstone

Krissi, 

Your chart looks really promising!

Love,
Amy.


----------



## amyblackstone

Also, could you please add my chart there too? Thanks!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21a398

Love,
Amy.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

amyblackstone said:


> Also, could you please add my chart there too? Thanks!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21a398
> 
> Love,
> Amy.

your chart looks a little bit like mine.. hmm


----------



## Suz

Updated ~ Gotcha added Amy :headspin:


----------



## Suz

Snowbirdbella8 Your TEMPS LOOK GREAT!!!!

:dust: YOU Should test test :test:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hehe :) it's snowboardbella :) lol lots of people think its bird lol.. I'm worried, everyone says temps look good, but i'm freaked out that i will wake up and be at 96. not too sure why, just feel out this month, like AF is playing games with me.. tomorrow i will be 14po.. and 5 days late, if AF does not show her face in the morning.. kinda scared to wake up, but who knows i could get a BFP in the morning also. Ok i said i would not test until Sunday, but i might test in the morning, i'll let you know.. unless AF comes first.. :( if temp is high in the morning i will test, if it drops i'm not going too.. ahh okay goodnight hun, thanks for the test also your quite amazing hun


----------



## Suz

:rofl: Im half asleep :rofl: :rofl: I thought you ment I typed out Snowboard :rofl: :rofl:

Well try to not stress..... Fingers crossed temps stay up :hugs:


----------



## jacky24

Help suz, firstly my temps have been 36.2 for 5 days now!!!!! and i cant enter anything into my FF it just does nothing... Can my account just expire like that??????? I was on the complimentry one!!!!!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## loopylew

jacky24 said:


> Help suz, firstly my temps have been 36.2 for 5 days now!!!!! and i cant enter anything into my FF it just does nothing... Can my account just expire like that??????? I was on the complimentry one!!!!!:cry::cry::cry:

Don't think FF is working at the mo' won't let me enter either


----------



## jacky24

loopylew said:


> jacky24 said:
> 
> 
> Help suz, firstly my temps have been 36.2 for 5 days now!!!!! and i cant enter anything into my FF it just does nothing... Can my account just expire like that??????? I was on the complimentry one!!!!!:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Don't think FF is working at the mo' won't let me enter eitherClick to expand...

O thanks Loopy i am like WTF i enter my temp and press save and it doesn't change or nothing....:hugs:

I am already freaking out about my flat line, i might flat line today....:cry:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Its ok..... I think its fine.... :hugs:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

i have flat temps to.. is that a bad thing


----------



## Suz

snowbrdbella8 said:


> i have flat temps to.. is that a bad thing

 
I think that your chart is very promising!



Do you girls ever compair your charts to the girls on the BFP list?


----------



## honey08

oh fantastic suz 4 adding my chart:)
ff said i O on cd12 the only day i didnt do opk,last O only got pos opk on day of O aswell!! so now im guna carry on doing opk cos theyve taken mt CH away2day with temp been 2low:( but its also first mth ive used persona monitor n in bookit says after O it wont ask u4tests...but in the first mth it might not give u a peak till it gets2 know u! n guess wot it aint askes me4a test since cd13!! so who knows> i think i maybe have O cos of cm aswell but im not a grt fan of cheaking that either lol will just have2keep doing a couple of opk everyday then if i get a pos will just have2try mt luck BD that day i suppose...had such regular cycles till i started charting uknow!lol any advice anypls feel free 2give it:)


----------



## honey08

snowbrdbella8 
how come ff aint put any CH on ur chart?? and suz..my temps might seem low but sometimes i think have they put my coverline2high!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

not sure hun... my new chart is not ready yet, im not charting til tomorrow... my old chart let me down, it looooked so good, turned out to be a BIG flat Nothing, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! but its ok, sep here heather comes :)


----------



## jacky24

Hey Suz... Im confused FF has placed O on CD13 for me, but i only had shooting pains and discomfort on CD14?? so i hope i am still in for this month:dohh:


----------



## Suz

Could be that you started ovulating on CD13.... The chart looks correct. I usually have O Pains for a few days.

:dust:


----------



## krissi

Well my chart didn't equal BFP Suz! Now CD3, Boooo!!


----------



## tickledpink

Here's my chart...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/226b91

This is the first time I've done this so there's not much info on there at the moment. I'm still trying to make sense of it all, so no doubt I will be asking a lot of questions :blush: I did read that your temp goes up _after _you OV but also your temp should drop somewhere between .2 and .4 degrees _before _you OV. Anyone know if it's true?? I don't get OV pains... at least I don't think so, I'm still learning all the tricks on things to look out for. Can't help wondering if I'd come here 18months ago, I might be pregnant by now :dohh:


----------



## Suz

Gotcha added Tickledpink!!!!!

:wave: Welcome to BnB


----------



## tickledpink

HELP! Newbie to all this charting so can someone take a look at my chart pls?! I've just put this mornings temp in and big red lines popped up telling me I'm 3dpo :huh: I have 'very' irregular cycles, so I have no actual idea when I OV. I started the CBFM for the first time this cycle. Had highs since using it for the first time on CD6 but no lows or peaks. Also been using some OV test strips the same days that the CBFM asks me to POAS and they didn't show anything either. Been checking CM and no EW... do you think it's just messed up because my body is messed up? :dohh: Is it possible for me to OV but for both the CBFM and the OV strips to pick up no LH surge?? :-k


----------



## Suz

with the charts it always tells you your O days after the fact and sometimes will move around as you continue to enter your daily temps. but using all the methods that you are using, should give you a pretty good idea of when you ovulate. It might take a few months to get the hang of it as it can all be confusing... but your chart looks pretty normal :)


----------



## jacky24

OMG SUZ what do you think of my chart.... and the spike comes with tons of symptoms, and brown/pink cm on 5DPO.....:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Im too scared to test:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Suz

OMG! You have to TEST!!!!!!


----------



## jacky24

Suz said:


> OMG! You have to TEST!!!!!!

Im thinking of buying a test without OH knowing about it, as either way, if it is a :bfp: he would be thru the roof, and if it is a :bfn: i just won't tell him...... Maby saturday 1day before AF. and 15DPO:blush::blush::blush:

Thanks SUZ it was just a shock to see my temp go that high!!!!!!!!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: If I was close to you I would drive a test to you :lol:


----------



## sweetpea2020

could you add me?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1c9acb
Thanks


----------



## jacky24

:bfn::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Suz

jacky24 said:


> :bfn::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Suz

Gotcha added Sweetpea!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, could someone take a look at my chart and let me know what u think, spotting is due tomorrow and AF on Tuesday and my temps are very different from my last cycles. Do you think it's my body responding to the suppliments i have been taking to increase my LP or do could i be pregnant? 

jacky24 sorry about ur :bfn: i hope it's just a bit early for u and ur :bfp: is a few days away :hugs: XXX


----------



## Suz

DaisyDuke said:


> Hi girls, could someone take a look at my chart and let me know what u think, spotting is due tomorrow and AF on Tuesday and my temps are very different from my last cycles. Do you think it's my body responding to the suppliments i have been taking to increase my LP or do could i be pregnant?
> 
> jacky24 sorry about ur :bfn: i hope it's just a bit early for u and ur :bfp: is a few days away :hugs: XXX

Hun, your chart looks AWESOME! When are you going to test!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi Suz i have been testing for days :bfn: i think she is coming tho. :cry: she will be here tomorrow now i'm sure :cry:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:witch: was suppost to be here in full force this morning but just brown cm so far, i'm sure she will be here in a few hours :bfn: this morning also. XXX


----------



## sweetpea2020

DaisyDuke said:


> :witch: was suppost to be here in full force this morning but just brown cm so far, i'm sure she will be here in a few hours :bfn: this morning also. XXX

:hug: sorry about thous nasty :bfn:'s


----------



## sweetpea2020

Suz said:


> Gotcha added Sweetpea!

Thank you :)


----------



## destiny27

my chart, bit over the place but its my 1st attempt lol
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21f4f3


----------



## Suz

Gotcha Added Destiny!!!!

Anyone else need to be moved or edited or added?


----------



## mom2pne

Can you please look @ my chart and tell me what you think? It's in my siggy.

Also my usual lp is only 12 days. Which I should have got the :witch: yesterday. I'm really confused because I thought she was going to show yesterday because my bbs stopped being swollen just the day before, my temp dropped some yesterday and I was crampy. But today my temp is the same, my bbs are swollen again and slightly sore and no sign of her at all. I also had lots of hot flashes yesterday. I'm just wondering do you think its possible that I am pg? TIA!


----------



## WILSMUM

Could you add mine please - only started this cycle but would be very interested to hear other peoples opinions!!!
Thank you xXx


----------



## porkypig

Please add mine xxx any comments would be great xxx


----------



## louisaL

hi can i be added onto the none preg list please


----------



## Suz

:happydance: Updated!!!!

:dust:


----------



## MrsH

Hiya Ladies

Feeling rotten today - felt sick since I have woken up and still do!

Does my chart look positive? Had a temp dip on 8dpo and never had that before!

Any advice would be appreciated!


thanks 


Kate


----------



## Little Miss B

Hi MrsH! Liking your temp dip as it's similar enough to mine on 7DPO!

Suz, can you please add my chart and I'd appreciate any comments girlies. Testing in the morn. Wish me luck. I'm nervous. I would so love to get a :bfp:

stay away wicked :witch:


----------



## Suz

MrsH said:


> Hiya Ladies
> 
> Feeling rotten today - felt sick since I have woken up and still do!
> 
> Does my chart look positive? Had a temp dip on 8dpo and never had that before!
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Kate

 
Your Chart looks Great!!!!

When are you going to test?

:dust:


----------



## Suz

Updated!!!!! 

:dust: for you all!!! :dust:


----------



## Suz

Little Miss B said:


> Hi MrsH! Liking your temp dip as it's similar enough to mine on 7DPO!
> 
> Suz, can you please add my chart and I'd appreciate any comments girlies. Testing in the morn. Wish me luck. I'm nervous. I would so love to get a :bfp:
> 
> stay away wicked :witch:

:headspin: Your chart looks very promising!!!! Good luck for the AM

:dust:


----------



## mom2pne

Anyone have any idea whats going on with my chart? It goes up on 1, 3 and 5 dpo and down 2, 4 and 6 dpo. I can't seem to see a chart like mine on ff. I'm not a vip member.


----------



## tickledpink

Can someone take a look at my chart, pleeeease! I've totally confused myself by reading up on so much that my head is about to burst :dohh:

How many DPO am I?

Is it when I get the temp dip? CD36 

Or is btw 24 and 36 hours after I get my first +OPK? Had two, one on CD37 and a second on CD38.

Got sore boobs at the moment, have done since Sunday and feeling tired. Not sure if it's just post-OV. Also got lower back pain but it's not crampinglike AF, it's more a sort of muscle pain... weird. I know it's way too soon to start looking for symptoms but I can't help it :blush: Just need to know how many DPO so I can starting POAS! :happydance:


----------



## mom2pne

tickledpink said:


> Can someone take a look at my chart, pleeeease! I've totally confused myself by reading up on so much that my head is about to burst :dohh:
> 
> How many DPO am I?
> 
> Is it when I get the temp dip? CD36
> 
> Or is btw 24 and 36 hours after I get my first +OPK? Had two, one on CD37 and a second on CD38.
> 
> Got sore boobs at the moment, have done since Sunday and feeling tired. Not sure if it's just post-OV. Also got lower back pain but it's not crampinglike AF, it's more a sort of muscle pain... weird. I know it's way too soon to start looking for symptoms but I can't help it :blush: Just need to know how many DPO so I can starting POAS! :happydance:

I'm not really good at this, but from what I have read you get a pos OPK right before you O and looking at your temps that would mean you O'd on cd 39 and are only 4 dpo. I hope there is someone with more experience on here who can help you better. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Jai_Jai

can someone look at my chart pls and help me?? I have just had a surge in my temp and just wondered if it meant anything i am 5dpo


----------



## Suz

If you are sick moved aournd before taking your temp it could be from that. Or sometimes hang overs can do that too... Not saying thats you (that was me allot :rofl:)

Anyways.... Lets see what your temps look like in the next few days. Could be a good thing if it stays high...

:dust:


----------



## tickledpink

:help: I'm back again with more questions about my chart! :dohh: I know you can't take FF as gospel, but this week I've put two temps in and it's changed my OV date from CD36 to CD39... and now after this mornings temp it's changed it back to CD36 - which means AF is due today, but nothing as yet *fingers crossed*

My question is... do your temps have to stay above the coverline for you to be pregnant? Mine went just below it a couple of times but this morning my temp shot up from 36.2 yesterday to 36.8 - the highest it's ever been. Am I still in with a chance? Or does it mean that I just have a 'triphasic' chart?


Another question......... where has my link and signatures gone?????


----------



## Suz

tickledpink said:


> :help: I'm back again with more questions about my chart! :dohh: I know you can't take FF as gospel, but this week I've put two temps in and it's changed my OV date from CD36 to CD39... and now after this mornings temp it's changed it back to CD36 - which means AF is due today, but nothing as yet *fingers crossed*
> 
> My question is... do your temps have to stay above the coverline for you to be pregnant? Mine went just below it a couple of times but this morning my temp shot up from 36.2 yesterday to 36.8 - the highest it's ever been. Am I still in with a chance? Or does it mean that I just have a 'triphasic' chart?
> 
> 
> Another question......... where has my link and signatures gone?????

 
Well to answer the siggy question, its possible it was removed for being too big? Ill have to look into that for you :hugs: We are supose to leave a siggy rules thingy in your siggy if we remove it, but that could be an oversight. Ill let you know :hugs:

As for your chart, dips after Ovulation could mean that implimintation (spelling sucks) So thats a good thing. But you want your temps to stay high. If you get really close to your AF day and you have a dip then that could mean AF is going to show her ugly head.

I know that FF only tells you when you O after you O. I have had the O date change on me from time to time too when charting so I wouldnt worry about it... thats why I liked to Chart and use OPKs then I can be sure when I O and get an idea for the next month when to get busy :wohoo:


:dust:


----------



## tickledpink

Well, I think I just got my answer this morning... my temp has gone down and there's brown spotting :cry: Why do I let myself keep thinking we've hit the jackpot every month? It's just a huge let down when :witch: arrives :hissy: I suppose I should be thankful it's only going to be a 51 day cycle this time...


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Sorry :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## amyblackstone

Sorry hun :hug:


----------



## Suz

:dust: How is everyone doing :dust:


----------



## LittlePickle

Hi! great work Suz! :hug:

here's my chart.... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/233b85
good luck to all and babydust!!!
LP
xox


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

HI! Here's my chart homepage: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/234f98

Can you add it up??? Thanks!


----------



## Suz

Updated :headspin:


----------



## Premomt

will ya add my chart Suz? Link's in my sig line!


----------



## Cracker

Here is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23711e
Please go and have a nosey - I am desperately hoping my temp will fly up tomorrow, really gutted today it wasn't very high as my OPK was very faint this month (but I have marked it as a pos as had other symptoms)


----------



## Hope 4 Second

:hi: You can add my chart, this is our 2nd month TTC.

The link is below.


----------



## mammag

could you add my chart please?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/mammag


----------



## Chris77

Can you add my chart too please? The link is in my signature! Thanks!


----------



## leelee

Hi,

Can I be included too. Would love someone to obsess over charts with! This is my first month charting. I think I ovulated at CD 10


----------



## Kelly9

Add me please! I am charting for the first time so when stuff starts happening I'll need all the help I can get! thanks, https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2


----------



## amerikiwi

Just found this thread--fantastic. Please add me too.

I'm following Leelee and Kelly9 over from the first time charters thread!


----------



## Kelly9

Can you add my FF thanks!


----------



## Heidi

I so did not see this thread even though its a pinned topic :dohh:
It's a great idea and good to see what other peoples charts are looking like.
Please add mine :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22ffe1


----------



## Mrs_N

i have just started charting - it's so useful to see everyone elses!


----------



## Seity

Maybe if I chart stalk, I can start to get the hang of reading mine.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/seity


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I'm not sure if the person that started this thread is still around. I will start a new thread and people can join that. That way we can have a chat about the charts!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Please could you add my chart ... link in my sig below ... many thx


----------



## leelee

LittleMermaid said:


> Please could you add my chart ... link in my sig below ... many thx

Hi,

We think this thread is defunct so I started another one here if you want to join:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/114709-chart-stalkers-group.html


----------



## shalagirl

If anyone has nothing better do please take a look at my charts. I'd really like to know what you think about my post ovulation temps - do they seem high enough. I feel they are quiet low. Thanks.


----------



## Heidi

^^They seem fine, mine are around the same before O :)


----------



## tinkerbump

Hi, Please could you add my chart? First month to record temps :)
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/263099


----------



## Heidi

^looking good!


----------



## amerikiwi

tinkerbump said:


> Hi, Please could you add my chart? First month to record temps :)
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/263099

Hi Tinkerbump! This thread is a bit defunct, but there's another thread that you're more than welcome to join:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/114709-chart-stalkers-group.html


----------



## nikiforos

ok im new how do i post mine?


----------



## leelee

nikiforos said:


> ok im new how do i post mine?

Hi Nikiforos,

This thread is defunct but you are welcome to join us here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/114709-chart-stalkers-group.html


----------



## nikiforos

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/273776

got it! ok so any advice on why i have a flat line and maybe i could be pg with the last two days climbing?


----------

